

There's A 'Let Me Google That For You' Bill - Osiris
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/let-me-google-that-for-you-act-coburn-mccaskill

======
beshrkayali
Well, this is pretty horrible! I'm not American, but that seems pretty stupid
to me honestly. Google has enough power over people.

